# WTB 20” Uberturbine for Model 3



## Mosess (Sep 13, 2018)

I’m looking to buy a set of the 20” Uberturbine wheels for Model 3, with or without tires.


----------



## mikelhultsfg466 (2 mo ago)

Mosess said:


> 20” Uberturbine wheels for Model 3


Hey Buddy, 

I recently purchase items from a member here @Mabruteam, 20” Uberturbine wheels for Model 3 are among the items he's willing to part out with. You can email him at [email protected] if he still have it available for sale.



Thanks.


----------

